# Where can I get



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That Lip (TBO?)










And these A Piller Pods. It looks like he just used 3 singles I think. Opinions?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

holy shit some one needs to now where he got those from beause i'm going to have to get thoes now!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah and I don't know how to contact him
he is on cardomain of course


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That engine in the 1st pic looks suspiciously like an RB26....... Or any one of the RB motors , I suppose.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude that shit is molded in
looks pretty nice


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that fucker is fast too- look at the paint thats chipped off the bumper


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's a RB25DET but what about the Lip does anyone know what it is?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You can get that front bumper from MSA http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=50-1437&Category_Code=8AD. The gauge pods are by lotek I have them. Got to gaugepods.com.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Is that the whole airdam or just the lip (the whole thing I hope) thanks for the pods


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is the whole airdam.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

not painted I assume


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yup it is unpainted. Just take it to a local body shop to get sprayed.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmm I wonder how much that would cost. I might just buy it then put it in my room then wait until I get the car painted. What's the cheapest paint job I could get while still looking decent and one color. I got a black car and it is going to stay black so they shouldn't have to primer from what I have heard.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It depends on the shop that you go too- Im going to go check it out- thanks for the link James!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey and this may be a ridiculous question, but does anyone know if anyone makes a wide fender kit like the ones that you can get for the older z's-----just for the Z31 though? Im thinking something like that would have to be made unfortunetly.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You can get 50th AE fenders. Thats about it. It would really be a custom job.


----------

